# Peacocks, Haps and Rocks



## live bait (Mar 2, 2007)

Starting a 55 for peacocks and maybe some haps. Do peacocks require a lot of rocks/caves? I've been told that they don't need as much as many other Malawi cichlids.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The answer to your question depends on which species you are keeping.


----------



## live bait (Mar 2, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> The answer to your question depends on which species you are keeping.


That's a tough one... I'm pretty much at the mercy of what's available locally.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Once you figure it out let us know. You'll need to do some research anyway, a 55 gallon is a pretty marginal aquarium for Haps and a number of peacocks.


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

General answer to your question is, no Peacocks and Haps do not require as much rock work as Mbunas do. Peacock and Haps will like more open swimming space. Which brings me to this, if you want a 4ft tank i'd suggest don't go smaller than a 75 gallon because the additional 6inch width (from a 55) is much needed.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

sandandrocks said:


> General answer to your question is, no Peacocks and Haps do not require as much rock work as Mbunas do. Peacock and Haps will like more open swimming space.


Generalizations are pretty poor ways to keep cichlids in my opinion, because they are quite often wrong. There are mbunas that don't live around rocks, and there are quite a few peacocks and Haps that are rock dwellers. Aulonocara jacobfriebergi are cave dwelling fish, that need rocks. In general, giving advice in general, doesn't work.


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a 55 with 5 peacocks and 2 haps I put a few larger caves on both ends and leave the center open, they spend most of the time in the open water but they do like the caves too some really like them. You will want to use sand and go all male with none that look too much alike. The peacocks stay small and haps are good but you will want ones that get up to 6"max. It is working out great for me I have a mbuna also but now seem to like the peacocks and haps better less fighting and stress. I used the cookie cutter list on this site and took that with me to the store and it was good only had to take back one fish a deep water hap electra blue that was over aggressive.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

My Hongi Is. Jake loves to hang out in his cave


----------



## live bait (Mar 2, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Once you figure it out let us know. You'll need to do some research anyway, a 55 gallon is a pretty marginal aquarium for Haps and a number of peacocks.


Haps are out - I'm sticking with peacocks. That said, this is still somewhat of a challenge. Many fish in my LFS's are mislabeled or not labeled at all ("assorted peacocks," etc). As you can imagine, it has been quite difficult to ID many similar looking fish, especially when they're small. That said, I'm hoping for a happy medium as far as rockwork in my tank. I'm thinking some small terra cotta flower pots may be the way to go because I can add/remove/relocate them pretty easily. I'm not in love with the way they look, but that's life. And I already have a bunch from a previous project that never left the launch pad. Which leads to another question: How would I prep these? Would I need to boil them? Kinda worried they may have been exposed to chemicals or pesticides at the garden center.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are unused they should be fine. If they were used, I would not put them in the fish tank.

I'd go somewhere else for my fish where they provide the full scientific name and for all-male I'd buy semi-adult sexed or colored-up males.


----------

